# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > ถามตอบด้านเทคนิคเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร >  ช่างศูนย์มาเอง รับซ่อมวิทยุสื่อสาร ยี่ห้อ YAESU,VERTEX STANDARD,ICOM เเก้จอดำ

## E20LWH

[size=30pt]ICOM STANDARD เน้น YAESU(แอท)Vertex Standard  
-รับซ่อมทั้ง VHF,245,UHF 
-รับทุกอาการเสีย
-ซ่อมจากที่อื่นไม่หายขาด
-ต้องไม่ใช่เครื่องถูกยำมา หรือ น้ำเข้าที่ถูกทิ้งใว้เป็นเวลานาน หรือ BOARD หัก เละ ปริ้นท์ใหม้
-สำรองอะหลั่ยแท้ 100%
-คิดค่าอะหลั่ยตามจริงและมีอะหลั่ยคืน ทุกตัวที่เปลี่ยน
-ใช้เวลาซ่อมไม่เกิน 3 ชั่วโมง(ขึ้นอยู่กับคิวที่รอ)
-TEST.เครื่องทุกตัวก่อนจ่ายคืนลูกค้าโดย SERVICE MONITOR
-รับโปรแกรมความถี่ YAESU(แอท)Vertex Standard และ MIDLAND ตระกูล 70-xxxx (สอบถามก่อนครับบางรุ่นลบทิ้งไปแล้ว)
-ส่งเครื่องหน้าร้านดูให้ทันที อาการไม่หนักรับกลับใด้เลย
-แจ้งราคาก่อนซ่อม ยกเว้นค่าซ่อมต่ำกว่า 300 ขอซ่อมก่อนแจ้งครับ
-ได้รับอนุญาต ค้า และ ซ่อม จาก กทช.ถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย 
-รับประกันอาการเสียที่เกิดจากอะหลั่ยที่เปลี่ยน เป็นเวลา 30 วัน
-รับซื้อ-ขายเครื่องมือสองทุกสภาพ
-รับแพ็คแบตทั้งสั้น(6 ก้อน)และยาว(10 ก้อน)สั้น 350 ยาว 550 กระแส 1300 mAh [/size]  ICOM ตระกูลแบตใหญ่เพื่ม 30 บาท
[size=30pt]รับเปลี่ยนหลอดไฟหน้าเครื่องโมบาย 
http://www.hamsiam.com/smf/index.php?topic=138400.0[/size]
ลองดูครับเป็นอีกหนึ่งทางเลือก




เครื่องมือ CAL. ทุกปีครับ

-[size=30pt]เครื่องแม่ข่ายที่ทำเพื่อสาธารณกุศล ซ่อมฟรีทุกอาการเสีย ขอแค่แนบหลักฐานภาพถ่ายเครื่องนั้นขณะประจำการ พร้อมลายเซ็นต์หัวหน้าหรือผู้มีอำนาจลงนาม พร้อมเบอร์โทร ของสถานที่นั้นๆตั้งอยู่[/size]
กรุณาเขียนระบุที่หน้ากล่องว่าเครื่องแม่ข่าย หรือ โทรแจ้งก่อน จะทำให้ทันทีไม่ต้องรอคิว และหากเสียมากเกินกว่าจะแก้ไขใด้ จะมอบเครื่องทดแทนให้ใหม่เพื่อใช้งานแทน

[size=30pt]- สำหรับข้าราชการทหาร และ อส. ที่ปฏิบัติหน้าที่ ในพื้นที่ สามจังหวัดชายแดนภาคใต้ ท่านสามารถส่งซ่อมวิทยุสื่อสาร ฟรีทุกอาการเสีย โดยมีขั้นตอนดังนี้
- แสดงรูปถ่ายท่านในเครื่องแบบ พร้อมอุปกรณ์สื่อสารเครื่องที่เสียแนบกาย
- สถานที่ๆส่งซ่อม และส่งกลับ ต้องอยู่ในเขตพื้นที่ สามจังหวัด
- วงเล็ปหน้ากล่องว่า ต.3 
- ต้องไม่ใช่เครื่องจีน
ท่านจะใด้รับสิทธิในการซ่อมฟรีและไม่ต้องเข้าคิว 
[/size]

      ลักษะอาการเสียของเครื่องและระยะเวลาในการซ่อม
1 เสียจากการใช้งานโดยไม่ผ่านการเปิดซ่อมมาก่อน ใช้เวลาในการซ่อมน้อยที่สุดไม่เกินหนึ่งชั่วโมงเมื่อถึงคิว
2 เสียจากการตกหล่น ใช้เวลาในการซ่อมไม่เกินหนึ่งชั่วโมง เมื่อถึงคิว
3 เสียจากการเก็บ ใช้เวลาในการซ่อมไม่เกินหนึ่งชั่วโมง(กรณีไม่โดนน้ำถ่านกัด)เมื่อถึงคิว
4 เสียจากการรื้อซ่อมเอง ใช้เวลาในการซ่อม สองชั่วโมงขึ้นไปหรือมากกว่า
5 เสียแล้วส่งหลายช่างแล้วซ่อมไม่หาย ส่งมาลองภูมิ ไม่มีกำหนดเวลาอาจซ่อมใด้หรือไม่ใด้หรือไม่ซ่อมขึ้นอยู่กับอุปนิสัยของเจ้าของเครื่อง
6 เสียแบบ งงๆ ใด้รับแจ้งว่า รับ-ส่ง ไม่ดี หรือ ไฟหน้าจอไม่ติด หรือ ส่งไม่ออก หรือ กดปุ่มหน้าเครื่องไม่ใด้ หรือ กดเลื่อนช่องไม่ใด้ หรือ อะไรอีกมากมายแต่เมื่อตรวจเช็คแล้วปรากฎว่า สายแพขาดหรือไม่มีมา เปิดไม่ติด ขั้วแบตไม่มี อะไหล่หายเพียบ หรือสภาพไม่ต่างกับขยะ ซึ่งไม่ตรงกับที่แจ้งมา เครื่องจำพวกนี้จะถูกผลักข้ามคิวทันที และจะไม่ติดต่อกลับจนกว่าเจ้าของจะติดต่อมาเอง


[size=30pt]ที่อยู่ในการจัดส่งซ่อมทางไปรษณีย์ 
วัฒนา นิลาคัมม์ (E20LWH) 089-6887203
8/382 หมู่ 5 ซ.เวฬุวนาราม 15 แขวงสีกัน เขตดอนเมือง กรุงเทพ.10210
 [/size]

----------


## hs8crp

yaesu fm-9012 จอลายครับ บางครั้งลายมาก บางครั้งน้อย บางครั้งตัวเลขจะไม่ครบด้วย ขอทราบว่าอะไหล่ตัวแผงหน้าจอส่วนที่เป็นคล้ายๆกระจก มีจำหน่ายไหมครับ ขอบคุณมากๆ

----------

